# "الطريق الى النور العظيم"



## الكرمه الصغيره (9 يوليو 2013)

"الطريق الى النور العظيم"
*نظرة عن قرب إلى النور*
*ما هو الهدف من النور؟*
*ليس الجواب معقداً. النور يطرد الظلمة. هل سبق أن اختبرت مرة ظلمة حالكة ودامسة؟*
*عندما تعيش في الظلام، فأنت لا تفقد فقط بصيص النور، إنما تجهل مكان منزلك أيضا.*
*هذه هي حال الأغلبية في هذا العالم. يولد بعضهم ويترعرعون ويموتون في ثقافات لم تدرك بصيصاً من النور والرجاء. تخيل ذلك!*​


*عندما تصعقني هذه الحقيقة، أجد نفسي في وضع لا أحتمل فيه الكثيرين من الناس المنشغلين فقط في إشعاع النور على أنفسهم. فهم يقيمون حفلات يسلطون فيها الأنوار بعضهم على بعض. أضواء كثيرة! مخزون فائض من النور! فيما يطلب منا يسوع أن نضيء العالم بأسره. أضئ نورك في الظلام؛ فهناك حاجة ماسة إليه. اصرف القليل من الوقت في عالمك المسيحي الصغير المضاء جيداً واصرف الكثير من الوقت هناك حيث الظلام!*​


*لقد كانت هذه العبارة التي قالها {س. ت. ستاد} موضع تقديري وإعجابي لسنين مضت:*
*{يتمنى بعض أن يعيشوا في كنف الصوت المنبعث من مكان العبادة أو على رنين جرس الكنيسة، لكنني أريد أن أدير مكتب إنقاذ على بعد أمتار من باب جهنم}.*​


*تقول بأن محيطك مظلم؟*
*يا لها من فرصة! أنت هو الشخص الوحيد ربما في عملك الذي تعمله وقد تعرفت بالمسيح المخلص؟*
*إنها فرصتك للكلام! أنت تمُلك النور! انتبه الآن... لا تصوب نحو زميلك ضوءاً قوياً يُعمي عينيه. إنه بحاجة إلى النور. إنما في الأمكنة المناسبة وبالكمية الملائمة.*​


*قال ربنا يسوع؟*
*{لا يمكن أن تخفى مدينة موضوعة على جبل}. لا يمكنك إخفاؤها ولو حاولت ذلك. نورك موضوع على الجبل {أعمالنا الحسنة} تصدح كالبوق. فقط عش حياة مختلفة. وهذا سيثير حيرة الآخرين ويجعلهم يتساءلون، لماذا أنت لا تفعل ما يفعلونه. إنهم لا يعرفون لماذا تتمتع بالسلام والهدوء. كذلك لا يعرفون لماذا أنت خال من القلق أو الغم. هم يجهلون السبب الذي يجعلك تبتسم أكثر مما تعبس، حتماً سيتوقون لمعرفته.*​


*إن جاذبية النور أمر مدهش. فعندما تتواجد في مكان مظلم وتحمل ضوءاً واحداً، تتوجه كل الأنظار نحوه. فالنور هو الذي يهدي الملاحين طريقهم عبر البحار. وغالباً ما تحدد النجوم اتجاهاتهم على الرغم من ابتعادها عنهم سنين ضوئية هذا عددها. أما شعاع المنارة الذي يلوح عبر الأفق فهو يحدد الاتجاه. إنه يجذب الأنظار. يدعونا يسوع ألا نعقد الأمور بل بكل بساطة، {ليضئ نوركم}.*
*أليس هذا سهلاً؟ *
*فقط دعه ينير. لا حاجة للطاقة الزائدة. لا حاجة لتصريحات علنية تقول فيها، {أنا أسير في النور}. أضئ نورك فقط.*​


*ماذا سيرى الناس؟*
*قال ربنا يسوع إنهم سيرون {أعمالكم الحسنة}، هل من مثال على ذلك؟*
*سيسمعون منك الكلام اللطيف؛ ويتبينون ابتسامتك؛ ويلاحظون أنك تتوقف لكي تشكرهم؛ ويسمعونك تعتذر في حال أخطأت؛ ويشاهدون مساعدتك لهم عندما يواجهون صعوبة ما؛ ويعرفون أنك أنت من توقفت في الطريق لتمد لهم يد العون. إنهم حتماً سيرون أعمالاً تشهد عن حياة يسوع فيك، { لكي يروا أعمالكم الحسنة ويمجدوا أباكم الذي في السماوات} (متى ١٦:٥).*​


*ما أروع أن يأتي إلينا غير المسيحيين، وقد تحرك فضولهم لمعرفة سر ومصدر النور الذي نملكه.*​


*فأنت عندما تضيء النور فأنت تؤثر في الآخرين. والتأثير كما يعرفه القاموس هو الفعل أو الإمكانية التي تولد تأثيراً، دون إجهاد ظاهر ومضنٍ، أو تلبيةٍ لأوامر وفرائض.*​


*دعوني أنبه على ممنوعات ثلاثة:*
*أولاً: لا تبالغ. تذكر، لا تحاول جذب الأنظار نحو النور، فقط تصرف بعفوية. إن كنت متزوجاً، فأنت تقدم أفضل شهادة لهذا العالم المظلم إن أظهرت { زواجاً عاقلاً وسليماً }. أليس ذلك مدعاة للارتياح؟*​


*ثانياً: : لا تتراجع. عندما تحيا حياة الإيمان بعزم وثبات، فإنك تلفت انتباه الذين يعيشون في الظلام، وتوجد عطشاً في نفوس الذين يحيون حياة تافهة دون أمل أو رجاء. وعندما يقصدونك بغية الاستعلام والاستفسار تكون لديك الفرصة الذهبية لتخبرهم من هو مصدر النور.*
*تأمل في بعض النواحي التي أحدث فيها مسيحيو النور فرقاً في هذا العالم: إبطال العبودية والرق، إصلاح السجون، العناية الطبية، مساعدة المدمنين، تأسيس المدارس والمؤسسات التربوية، تقديم بدائل للإجهاض، مواجهة إساءة معاملة الأطفال، إنشاء المياتم، وهكذا.*​


*ثالثاً: لا تقلق بشأن الأقلاء الذين يقاومون هذا النمط من الحياة فليس من إنسانٍ يرضي الجميع. لقد تراجع الكثيرين عن يسوع نفسه. (تذكر أنه كان الإنسان الكامل الوحيد الذي عاش على هذه الأرض، وعلى الرغم من ذلك صلبوه). حتى الأنبياء العظام والرسل تعرضوا للنبذ، والإهمال والاستشهاد. لا تقلق بشأن الأقلية التي ترفض وتقاوم النور.*
*إن من كانوا نوراً هم من يقود الناس للتقرب من الله. فكن أنت احدهم وانشر نورك أمام الناس فيروا أعمالك الحسنة *
*فيمجدوا أباك الذي في السماوات*
*انا هو نور العالم.من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة. يو 8: 12 *
*أشكرك كثيراً أحبك كثيراً أحمدك كثيراً*
*يسوع المسيح نور وينبوع الحياة*​ 
​


----------



## خادمة يسوع (9 يوليو 2013)

كلام جميل وصحيح
تشكر عليه


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (11 يوليو 2013)

هناء المهيرات قال:


> كلام جميل وصحيح
> تشكر عليه


 

*أسعدني تواجدك الكريم   
 شكراً أختي العزيزة هناء المهيرات **الطيبة لمرورك الجميل تحياتي وأحترامي 
 والرب معك يباركك ويبارك أعمالك وخدمتك المباركة 
 ربنا يفرح قلبك على طول بنعمته وسلامه ومحبته الدائمة 
 والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------



## sherihan81 (11 يوليو 2013)

* كنت اتمنى لو استطيع التقييم..شكراً على تعب المحبة 
الرب يبارك خدمتك الرائعة*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يوليو 2013)

*موضوع جميل ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يوليو 2013)

*جزيل  الشكر  علي  هذا  الموضوع  الرائع*
*والذي  أراه يأتي  في  الوقت  المناسب.*​ 
*الرب  يبارك  تعب  محبتك*

:big35:  :big35:​​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (16 يوليو 2013)

sherihan81 قال:


> * كنت اتمنى لو استطيع التقييم..شكراً على تعب المحبة *
> 
> 
> _*الرب يبارك خدمتك الرائعة*_​


 
*يفرحني تواجدك وأسنادك لكلمة الرب الحية*
*  وأسعى الى رضى الرب وفهم الآخر لخلاصة لاغير*
*لأن الطريق ضيق وصعب والرب يعين الجميع*
*لأن من غير الرب يسوع المسيح لا نستطيع شيء
 شكراً sherihan81 **العزيزة الطيبة لمرورك الجميل تحياتي وأحترامي 
 والرب معك يباركك ويبارك أعمالك وخدمتك المباركة 
 ربنا يفرح قلبك على طول بنعمته وسلامه ومحبته الدائمة 
 والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (16 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *موضوع جميل ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


 

*أسعدني تواجدك الكريم 
 شكراً أختي العزيزة  رورو ايهاب  الطيبة لمرورك الجميل تحياتي وأحترامي 
 والرب معك يباركك ويبارك أعمالك وخدمتك المباركة 
 ربنا يفرح قلبك على طول بنعمته وسلامه ومحبته الدائمة 
 والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (16 يوليو 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *جزيل  الشكر  علي  هذا  الموضوع  الرائع*​*والذي  أراه يأتي  في  الوقت  المناسب.*​
> *الرب  يبارك  تعب  محبتك*​
> :big35:  :big35:​


 
*أسعدني تواجدك الكريم
 شكراً أخي العزيز aalyhabib الطيب لمرورك وكلامك الجميل الرائع
 تحياتي وأحترامي 
 والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك المباركة 
 ربنا يفرح قلبك وأهل بيتك على طول بنعمته وسلامه ومحبته
 والمجد للمسيح دائماً...آمين*​


----------

